# Seltsame Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter



## TinaN (29. März 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich bin neu hier und habe auch noch nicht allzu viel Erfahrung in Sachen Gartenteich - wir haben unseren 450l-Teich auch erst im Sommer letzten Jahres angelegt. Aber schon nach wenigen Wochen tauchte im Teich ein Problem auf, bzw. gefräßige Schädlinge, für die wir bisher noch keine Lösung finden konnten. Und als ich letzte Woche mit dem Teich-Frühjahrsputz begonnen habe, musste ich feststellen, dass sie immer noch da sind ... :? Ich habe auch schon das Forum nach ähnlichen Beiträgen durchsucht, aber nichts exakt Passendes gefunden.

Es handelt sich dabei um kleine, leicht transparente, rötlich bis grünlich gefärbte __ Würmer oder Larven, die sich im Wasser "schlängelnd" fortbewegen und die sich im letzten Sommer an die Unterseiten der Blätter meiner jungen Seerosen hefteten und dort erheblichen Schaden anrichteten - sie fraßen Löcher und "Bahnen" in die Blätter und brachten sie dazu, vorschnell zu welken. Teilweise waren auch schon die unter Wasser nachwachsenden Jungblätter beschädigt, bevor sie überhaupt die Wasseroberfläche erreicht hatten. An besonders schlechten Tagen fand ich manchmal sogar bis zu 10 (!) Würmer gleichzeitig an einem einzigen Seerosenblatt.  Ich habe versucht, den Bestand durch direktes Absammeln und Abkeschen einzudämmen - und auch meine beiden Goldfische konnte man dabei beobachten, wie sie hin und wieder einige Würmer verspeisten. Aber es kamen einfach immer wieder neue Würmer nach. 

Natürlich dachte ich bei den Fraßschäden zuerst an die beiden bekannten Schädlinge __ Seerosenzünsler und __ Seerosenblattkäfer, und auch die Spitzschlammschnecken im Teich hatte ich kurzzeitig im Verdacht, aber nichts davon passte letztendlich mit diesen Würmern zusammen. Vom Aussehen her tippe ich eigentlich auf Zuckmückenlarven, aber ich habe noch nirgends gehört, dass die sich an Seerosen vergreifen ... ?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. kann mir weiterhelfen, um welche Würmer/Larven es sich hierbei handelt und was man dagegen tun kann? 

Viele Grüße,
Tina


----------



## stevensland (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Hi Tina!

Ich habe genau die gleichen Probleme. Wir haben den Teich erst vor kurzem angelegt und erst sah es gut aus. Die Pflanzen wuchsen. Jetzt aber werde alle Seerosenblätter auch von diesen Würmern aufgefressen.
Auch ich habe leider noch noch keien Lösung gefunden. Hoffentlich hat hier jemand einen Rat für uns.

Schön Grüße von Stefan


----------



## elkop (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

das schaut da greislich aus. hoffentlich meldet sich ein fachmensch, der weiß, was das ist und was dagegen unternommen werden kann. also, liebe leute, tut euch melden.


----------



## Naturfreundin (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

hallo zusammen,
habe auch solche Fraßschäden an den Blättern,schon im letzten Jahr,aber diejenigen die neu nachwuchsen,sozusagen die 2. Serie waren nicht mehr befallen,bin auch gespannt,ob jemand weiß,was das ist und was man dagegen machen kann,
liebe Grüße,Jutta


----------



## niri (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

hallo leute,

vor einigen jahren, als meine miniteiche noch ganz neu waren, wurden meine pflanzen auch von zuckmückenlarven zerfressen, siehe diesen thread:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2762/?q=probleme+miniteich

ich habe am anfang die larven abgesammelt (vor allem von den seerosenblättern). die tierchen sind in neuen teichen wohl immer ziemlich am anfang und dazu in überzahl da. später siedeln sich genug fressfeinde (z.b. __ libellen- und schwimmkäferlarven) an und das problem erledigte sich bei mir nach einiger zeit (ca. 6 wochen) von selbst. 

lg ina


----------



## TinaN (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

finde ich ja wirklich interessant, dass doch einige Leute dieses relativ seltene Problem auch kennen ...  Mittlerweile gehört übrigens auch die Seerose im Teich von guten Bekannten zu den "Opfern" ... 

Aber bei mir selbst hat sich das Problem inzwischen glücklicherweise ebenfalls von alleine gelöst. Wir haben zwar noch immer genügend Zuckmückenlarven - auch jetzt in unserem 1.900l-Teich, den wir im Frühjahr neu angelegt haben, um unseren Goldfischen einen geeigneten Lebensraum bieten zu können (die 450l-Pfütze war einfach nicht tragbar). Aber die Larven lassen die Seerose völlig in Ruhe; sie wächst und gedeiht und hat sogar schon ihre 2 ersten Knospen. Wie Niri schon erwähnt hat, wird es wohl tatsächlich an den vorhandenen Fressfeinden liegen (Goldfische, __ Gelbrandkäfer, Libellenlarven). Bei mir trat die aggressive Larvenplage ja im letzten Sommer auch ca. 2 Wochen nach der Neuanlage des kleinen 450l-Teiches auf, als noch keine Fische darin waren und sich auch sonst noch kaum Wassertiere eingefunden hatten. 
Eventuell fanden die Zuckmückenlarven zu diesem Zeitpunkt nach der Neuanlage auch noch keine andere Nahrung (z.B. Algen oder Ähnliches) und haben sich deshalb an der Seerose und am Schwimmfarn vergriffen. Als dann nämlich Algen kamen und sich langsam ein "natürlicher" Zustand im Teich einstellte, wurde die Plage zumindest langsam etwas weniger. 

Na ja, jedenfalls denke ich mal, dass es sich hierbei doch um ein Problem handelt, das nach einiger Zeit von der Natur gelöst wird ... so war es jedenfalls bei mir, und momentan ist tatsächlich alles so weit in Ordnung. Nur schade, dass die armen Seerosen so darunter leiden müssen :evil ... als ich im Frühjahr entdeckte, dass die Larven noch immer da sind, wurde ich doch leicht panisch, weil mir sofort wieder diese hässlichen Fraßschäden vom letzten Sommer vor Augen standen. Ich hoffe daher wirklich, dass es euren Seerosen auch schnell wieder besser geht und sich geeignete Fressfeinde für die Zuckmückenlarven einfinden! 

Liebe Grüße,
Tina


----------



## Naturfreundin (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

hallo Tina,
ja,zum Glück erledigt das Problem wirklich von selbst,die neuen Blätter sind alle komplett gesund,bis zum nächsten Frühling...,
schönes WE,
lG Jutta


----------



## lx1975 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit ca. 2 Wochen einige neue Pflanzen provisorisch in meinem 1000l Minipool gesetzt um Sie schonmal etwas anwachsen zu lassen und um meine Teichtechnik schonmal zu testen.



 

Seit gestern finde ich auch hunderte dieser kleinen zuckenden Würmchen.
Da ich bis jetzt noch keine weiteren Tiere/Freßfeinde in dem Becken habe, vermehren die sich natürlich wie wahnsinnig...
Ich glaube, ich habe sie mir von Natura**** Gratis dazu bekommen.  

Aber zum Glück scheint mein Siebfilter sie nach und nach alle rauszufischen.  



 



 



 

Ich werde morgen mal schauen, ob sich noch ein paar von diesen Zuckwürmchen an den Pflanzen festgeklammert haben und ob an den Pflanzen irgendwelches Fraßspuren zu sehen sind...

Naja, das braucht halt alles seine Zeit bis sich ein natürliches Gleichgewicht am Teich eingestellt hat.


----------



## rcm2602 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

diese blöden würmer habe ich auch im teich,nur sehen die blätter meiner seerose nimmer so gut aus wie euere.bei mir gibt es fast keine blätter mehr!!
gibt es kein mittel gegen diese würmer?
klar wäre es besser wenn die natur das alles erledigt,nur befürchte ich wenn ich darauf warte habe ich keine pflanzen mehr!!!


----------



## lx1975 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Hallo zusammen,

also meine Zappelwürmchen vermehren sich noch immer wie wild.
Aber zum Glück sehe ich keine Fraßspuren an den paar Pflanzen die ich habe.

Seerosen habe ich zwar nicht, sondern nur Seekannen und __ Froschbiss.

Im Spaltsieb landen jetzt auch größere Exemplare dieser Larven, aber die sind nicht mehr rot sondern eher von weißer Färbung.

Komisch ist allerdings, dass sich diese Würmchen nicht wie normale Mückenlarven zum atmen an die Wasseroberfläche hängen, sondern die ganze Zeit frei im Wasser rumzappeln oder am Boden liegen.

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Hi Alex,

Zuckmückenlarven sind immer rot/rötlich (wegen des in ihnen vorhandenen Haemoglobin). Das weiße werden Büschelmückenlarven sein (die schwimmen in waagrechter Lage im Wasser rum.)

Pflanzen fressen aber keiner der beiden an. Rote Mückenlarven fressen Detrius
 und Büschelmückenlarven sind Räuber (fressen andere Mülas, Wasserflöhe, ect)

MfG Frank


----------



## niri (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Zuckmückenlarven sind immer rot/rötlich (wegen des in ihnen vorhandenen Haemoglobin). Das weiße werden Büschelmückenlarven sein (die schwimmen in waagrechter Lage im Wasser rum.)
> 
> ...



Hi Frank,

ich möchte dir leider wiedersprechen, Zuckmückenlarven sind nicht immer rot, es gibt auch gelbliche Varianten und diese fressen eindeutig auch gesunde Pflanzen an. Vor allem, wenn nicht genug verrotende Pflanzenteile vorhanden sind. Diese Beobachtung stammt aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung und Recherchen im Internet und in den Büchern über Teichpflanzen. Einige Bücher, deren Autoren Zuckmückenlarven als Pflanzenschädlinge angeben:

Karl Wachter "Seerosen" 1998 (Seite 30), Dieter Bechtold/Harro Hieronimus "Seerosen" 2006 (Seite 73), Helen Nash/Steve Stroupe "Aquatic Plants ans Their Cultivation" 1998 (Seite 202).

Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------



## mR atv (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Ja Hallo zusammen,

anscheinend haben ja viele dieses Problem, ich auch. Ich habe jetzt einen neuen Nylonstrumpf an den Filterauslass geklemmt, der fängt einiges ab.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Zuckmückenlarven sind immer rot/rötlich (wegen des in ihnen vorhandenen Haemoglobin). Das weiße werden Büschelmückenlarven sein (die schwimmen in waagrechter Lage im Wasser rum.)
> 
> ...



Hi Ina,

das hier bezieht sich auch nur auf die Mückenlarven die Alex in seinem Filter gefunden hat. Nicht auf alle Arten von Zuckmücken  

MfG Frank


----------



## niri (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Hi Frank,

alles klar, ich habe Deinen Post wohl mißverstanden .

LG
Ina


----------



## aquarja (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe diese "Zuckwürmer" auch in meinem kleinen Teich. Vor ca. 2 Wochen haben wir den Teich erst fertig gebaut, da wir umgezogen sind.

Mir macht etwas Angst, dass sich dies von Natur aus nicht selber reguliert weil unser kleiner Teich sich in einem halbierten Weinfass befindet. Was meint ihr dazu? Was kann ich tun? Soll ich die Würmer so gut es geht entfernen?

Liebe Grüsse
aquarja


----------



## niri (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Hi aquarja,

versuche die Larven so gut es dir möglich ist zu entfernen. Ich habe z.B. mit Papierküchentüchern die Larven von Seerosenblätterunterseiten entfernt. Und keine Angst, auch in eurem halbierten Fass siedeln sich mit der Zeit genug Fressfeinde an. Ich habe übrigens auch nur Miniteiche, Libellenlarven und kleine __ Schwimmkäfer sind auch in den kleinsten Gefäßen vorhanden .

Lg
Ina


----------



## aquarja (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Danke Ina


----------



## lx1975 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Hi an alle,

und danke für die Infos @ all.

Zur Zeit habe nur noch vereinzelt rote Zucklarven im Teich, aber dafür sind jetzt eine Menge "normaler" Mückenlarven an der Oberfläche in den ruhigeren Ecken des Teiches.
Drei Sorten von __ Libellen habe ich auch schon gesichtet.
Muß das Paradies für die Libellen sein, bei den vielen Mücken und kleinen fliegenden Tierchen am Teich. 
Die bläuliche Libelle auf den Bildern hat eine Spannweite von bestimmt 12cm und war echt ein dicker Brummer.
Die kleinen roten Libellen (hatte sie grad Inflagranti erwischt ) hatten vielleicht 5cm Spannweite, und die gabs auch in blau, aber da hab ich keine Bilder von gemacht.
Meine Blätter werden auch weiterhin von irgend jemandem vernascht, aber das wird sich dann wohl in ein paar Wochen ändern, wenn mehr Freßfeinde im Wasser sind.
Heute habe ich festgestellt, dass auf einmal so an die 10 __ Schnecken im Wasser rumsausen. Mit so schönen, spitz zulaufenden Häusern und flachen Fühlern.
Vielleicht sind die Schnecken ja die heimlichen __ Froschbiss und Seekannen Vernichter...  
Ich mach bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder von den Schneckchen...

So long...


----------



## Helvola (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Hallo,
meine Seerosenblätter sind auch befallen worden.Ich bin zwar noch jung, aber ich habe eine __ Zwergseerose, die auch befallen wurde. Jetzt sind die meisten Blätter angefressen! Aber der Teich ist sehr klein, ich glaube nicht, dass sich genug Fressfeinde ansiedeln.Und ich habe die Seerose erst seit Anfang Mai.Sie hat aber schon geblüht.Weiß jemand, ob sie dadurch anfälliger wird?


----------



## lyl2lyl (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

guten tach 

ich hab seit gut 6 wochen einen miniteich, den ich auch noch bei gelegenheit vorstellen wollte 

alles ist gut angewaschen, die wasserwerte stimmen (das wasser könnte allerdings ein bisschen härter sein!) und das teichwasser wurde nach der ersten algenblüte wieder klar. nur meine __ zwergseerose, __ tausendblatt und mein schwimmfarn lösen sich so allmählich auf!!! ich hab zwei bilder dazu angehängt. sind das auch mückenlarven etc? von ursprünglich 6 neuen blätter hat die seerose noch eins!!! sie sind auch schon unter wasser zerfressen.

wie kann ich dagegen vorgehen? :?


----------



## Helvola (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Hallo,
Ich kann bei meinem Teich das Wasser wechseln.Das wirkt ganz gut.
Ich keschere auch 1mal täglich Schädlinge raus.Bei mir sind das nicht nur Larven, sondern auch kleine braune Pünktchen.Guck mal, ob sie bei deien Pflanzen auch da sind.


----------



## Teichfreund55 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

Hallo an alle dieses Thema interessierenden Serosenfreunde,

es ist eigentlich schade, dass niemand der großen Experten in diesem Forum das Geheimnis um diese __ Seerosenschädlinge lüftet, ist das Problem doch jedes Jahr wieder präsent, und offenbar nicht nur bei mir.
Ich habe in diesen Jahr wieder mehrere tropische Seerosenpflanzen käuflich erworben und diese in großen Wasserbehältern unter Glas kultiviert; das verwendete Wasser ist Brunnenwasser, ohne jedweden Kontakt zu Teichen. Nach wenigen Tagen sind vornehmlich die jungen, zarten Blätter befallen; also habe ich den Verdacht, dass der Schädling mitgekauft wird.
Mich würde etwas zur Biologie des Schädlings interessieren; Name, Lebensweise und vor allem wirkungsvolle Bekämpfung. Ich helfe mir mit ein paar jungen Fischen, die nicht gefüttert werden und glaube, dass diese Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*



Teichfreund55 schrieb:


> es ist eigentlich schade, dass niemand der großen Experten in diesem Forum das Geheimnis um diese __ Seerosenschädlinge lüftet, ist das Problem doch jedes Jahr wieder präsent,.



 Eben - weil das Problem jedes Jahr präsent ist, ist alles schon mal da gewesen, man muss nur mal ein bisschen Aktion zeigen.:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20701
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23843
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28192
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32221

Da dürfte schon mal einiges dabei sein. Ansonsten hilft die Suchfunktion oder das Blättern durch die Pflanzenrubrik.


----------



## lyl2lyl (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seltsame  Würmer fressen Seerosenblätter*

also meine neue seerose hat nun auch wieder diese würmer an den unterseiten. das einzige was ich zzt mache ist mit einem küchentuch diese abzusammeln. sieht sehr unschön aus  und meine fische fressen die larven nicht!



> Einige Arten von den unzähligen Zuck-,Tanz- und Schwarmmücken legen ihre Eier auf der Blattoberseite der Seerosen ab. Gleich nach dem Schlüpfen fressen sich die winzigen, fast durchsichtigen Mückenlarven in das Oberflächengewebe des Blattes. Es kommt zum sogenannten Skelettierfraß.
> Auch hier hilft wieder nur das Entfernen der befallenen Blätter und der Fischbesatz mit kleinen Fischen wie Stichling, Elritzen und __ Moderlieschen.


----------



## bernhardh (7. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich weiß, der Beitrag ist alt, aber vom Thema her immer aktuell.
Abhilfe schaffen tatsächlich kleine Fische oder ein Bacillus thuringiensis israelis Präparat. -Von Neudorff "Neudomück".
Beseitigt Mückenlarven, tut aber Fischen, Lurchen, __ Schnecken, Pflanzen nichts!


----------



## miki13270 (4. Aug. 2019)

Moin. Habe das gleiche Problem. Bei mir sind es aber kleine schwarze Maden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Aug. 2019)

Hi miki,

erst einmal Willkommen im Forum

zu deinem Problem: das sind Larven vom __ Seerosenblattkäfer - guck mal hier im Forenlexikon unter Tiere - sonstige Insekten

MfG Frank


----------



## HansGlueck (25. Juni 2020)

TinaN schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und habe auch noch nicht allzu viel Erfahrung in Sachen Gartenteich - wir haben unseren 450l-Teich auch erst im Sommer letzten Jahres angelegt. Aber schon nach wenigen Wochen tauchte im Teich ein Problem auf, bzw. gefräßige Schädlinge, für die wir bisher noch keine Lösung finden konnten. Und als ich letzte Woche mit dem Teich-Frühjahrsputz begonnen habe, musste ich feststellen, dass sie immer noch da sind ... :? Ich habe auch schon das Forum nach ähnlichen Beiträgen durchsucht, aber nichts exakt Passendes gefunden.
> 
> ...




Genau, diese grünen Würmer wie im Start des Thread habe ich auch, ist man sich eigentlich nun einig gewesen welche Tierchen das sind? :-(


----------

